# Party Boat Hire Sydney



## lakshvenetia (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,
Looking out for a perfect venue for any conference, business ,cocktail or a wedding in Sydney? I recommend  Private Charter Cruises for your next event.

Enjoy your events on the spectacular Sydney Harbour. Hire a unique cruising venue from Sydney Harbour Charter boats . An ideal venue for wedding receptions, Christmas parties, Conference Dinners, Gala Dinners, Cocktail Parties, Business Functions and Harbour Transfers.


----------



## Eland_Thong (Oct 6, 2013)

I will keep it in mind


----------



## Eland_Thong (Oct 6, 2013)

But I definitely recommend to read my post about boat hire Sydney first.


----------

